# Chantix and IBS



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I really want to quit smoking and I have tried all the over the counter products to quit with no luck. I have recently started taking Chantix and I have noticed a decrease in the urge to smoke but I have also noticed an increase in gas and nausea. All the side effects of this pill are the symptoms of my IBS. I have been having a bad flare up for about a week before I started taking the Chantix so it is really hard to say if it is my IBS or the pills at this point. Has anyone tried Chantix? I really don't want to stop taking it because I have noticed a difference in smoking but I hate being sick all the time. Any advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congratulations on your decision to quit smoking! I have heard the same thing about Chantix as you reported. (And I know of a few people who were able to successfully quit with it.)I told them as I will tell you... Get yourself some Ginger capsules! It quells nausea very well. (And worked for those I suggetsed it to.) Ginger tea may be enough for some folks.. but others need the capsules. Also you can try using an anti-gas agent with your meals. (Like Gas x or Phazyme etc..)See how you do with the ginger and anti-gas products. If you still can't handle it, discuss other ideas with your Dr.It is SO worth a bit a nausea to be through with smoking forever but there are things you can do if it becomes debillitating.I wish you all the very best!


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I did try today taking the pill a little later, about 10, instead of first thing and I did notice a good difference. I think my stomach is too sensitive in the morning for that pill and that is normally when I have the worst problems anyway. Thank you for the good wishes I really want this to work.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

My husband, after being a smoker for many, many years and having many unsuccessful attempts at quitting, stopped 3 years ago using Chantix. He had no side effects, but the drug worked AMAZING for him. He had one bad day of cravings and has not touched a smoke in over 3 years. My best friend who has been a smoker for 38 years is in her 4th month of quitting using Chantix. So, if the only side effect you are having is belly ones, KEEP USING IT !!! Take with food and hopefully your stomach will adjust to it. Also, don't stop taking it early - follow the directions and take as long as prescribed and BE VERY PROUD OF YOURSELF!!!MaryAnn


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you!! I am doing very well and I am impressed with the results and I have only been taking it for 3 days







The nausea has been less the past couple of days so maybe I just needed to get use to it. It is kind of on and off nausea but not crazy like the first few days. I have been smoking for way too long and I am ready to quit so I am SO glad the side effects are less then they were


----------



## kaixin101 (Jan 24, 2014)

It is a miracle pill! After saying that, you HAVE TO WANT TO QUIT! It does not take away the psychological aspect of smoking, just the need of the nicotine. Your going to want to smoke out of habit, you must learn to change the habits you had. Saying that, I'm amazed by Chantx!!! I have been smoke free for 3 weeks and will never look back Only side effect I suffered was nausea once, because I didn't eat! You must eat something when you take it. No dreams, no mood swings, no depression. I'm 100% satisfied and would recommend Chantix to anybody wanting to quit!!

Here is a coupon to save money may help others:

http://www.manufacturerdrugcoupons.com/chantix-coupon/

http://www.chantix.com/offers.aspx


----------

